# Paravertebral Catheters



## muem7m (Oct 25, 2011)

I am looking for a CPT code for a  thoracic paravetebral catheters.


----------



## ipierce (Oct 25, 2011)

I use unlisted code 64999.


----------



## dwaldman (Oct 25, 2011)

Where is the catheter tip being placed to inject the drugs for the procedure? Is this a single injection utilizing a catheter or continous infusion/bolus?


----------



## muem7m (Oct 26, 2011)

dwaldman said:


> Where is the catheter tip being placed to inject the drugs for the procedure? Is this a single injection utilizing a catheter or continous infusion/bolus?



The catheter is being placed in the thoracic paravetebral area. This is not for a single injection, it is for a continous infusion.


----------

